# This Mangrove is my inshore record



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Caught these fish today 9/28/09. This mangove is fat, he is probably my inshore record. I also caught a medium size tarpon, and he almost stole my rod and reel. Thanks for seawall rocks that my reel's handle stucked in between them. After recovered the rod and reel, I got him to the shore line, there was no one around to help me for picture, I had to cut the line and let him go. He is around 2.5 -3 feet. Here is picture of ~21" mangrove & ~23" red.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow, that's a heck of a mangrove right there.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

*.*

Very nice indeed. Looks like these fish are infatuated with whatever you are feeding them. :fishing:

Great work


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Whatttttttttttttt! That sucker is huge.


----------



## scottopus (Jun 9, 2009)

What bait/rig did you use to land that monster snapper?


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi all,

I used finger mullets and a carolina rig. For this big one, I had a very good size mullet, the rest of mangrove (inside cooler) I caught them on pinky size finger mullets. I have 50lbs power pro and 50lbs florocarbon leader on a Stradic 4000 heavy action 7' Team Daiwa (10-20 lbs class).


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah that is a nice one for inshore. I have caught alot offshore that big and bigger but never one that big inshore.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good eatin. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

That is one sweet inshore mango. My biggest inshore is probably 18-19 inches. 

Nice work there.


----------

